# Problem beim laden des JDBC Driver bzw der Database



## Erddrache (12. Jul 2006)

Folgendes Problem:
bei einem unter Eclipse geschriebenen Applet funktionier der Verbindungsaufbau mit der Datenbank bzw dem JConnector wunderbar; erst wird der Driver gefunden/ neu initiert, dann mittels Connection auf die Datenbank zugegriffen. Läuft wie gesagt im Appletviewer supa...
Jetzt hatte ich das ganze manuell in ne HTML Seite gepackt - und mir macht der obige "Connection" Probleme... Sobald ich die Methode aufruf, welche die Database auswählt, bekomm ich nen java.lang.ExceptionInInitialize Fehler...
Die connect- Methode sieht wie folgt aus:

```
public void connectToDB() {
		try {
			connection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/TestDatabase?user=here&password=test");
			jTextAreaInfo.append("Applet connected successfully with Database \n");
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			jTextAreaInfo.append("A problem occured during the connection with the database \n");
		}
	}
```
An was liegt das bzw. wieso findet er die Database nicht, wenns doch unter Eclipe mit dem gleichen Pfad geht???
Gruß und Danke
Nico


----------



## SamHotte (12. Jul 2006)

Möglicherweise an den Rechten des Applet - wie sieht denn die Exception genau aus? Poste doch mal den ganzen StackTrace.


----------



## Erddrache (12. Jul 2006)

Ich bekomm den Error ja nur im Browser angezeigt (also links unten in dem Info Feld) - deswegen kann ich nicht den ganzen Stack posten, oda??? Geht das doch irgendwie???


----------



## SamHotte (12. Jul 2006)

Mach mal die Java-Console auf, da kannst Du den gesamten Stacktrace sehen.


----------



## Erddrache (12. Jul 2006)

Oh, gut, danke... Wieder was gelernt 
Dann hier der Stack:


```
java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1176)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at LoginDialog.connectToDB(LoginDialog.java:86)
	at LoginDialog.<init>(LoginDialog.java:81)
	at StartingApplet.start(StartingApplet.java:42)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.lang.RuntimeException: Unable to initialize character set mapping tables
	at com.mysql.jdbc.CharsetMapping.<clinit>(CharsetMapping.java:73)
	... 9 more
Exception in thread "thread applet-StartingApplet.class" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter.showLoadingError(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.showAppletException(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Aber wenn ich mir die errors anschau, siehts doch eigentlich so aus, als könne er den Driver nicht finden, oder??? Bzw das dieser noch nicht registriert ist...


----------



## SamHotte (12. Jul 2006)

Glaube, Zeilen 11 und 12 sind die wichtigen - hab aber keine Ahnung, was sie heißen, sorry!


----------



## Caffè Latte (12. Jul 2006)

Hi,

ist die Version deines MySQLConnectors <= 3.1.11? Dann könnte das Bug #14938 von MySQL sein.  Kannst du den Connector mal updaten?


----------



## Erddrache (13. Jul 2006)

Ich habe die Beta des MySQL Connectors 5.0 installiert... Meinst du, das liegt an der Beta???
Ich versuchs mal mit dem letzten offiziellen Release - Daumen drücken 
Danke schonmal
Nico


----------



## Erddrache (16. Jul 2006)

Sau doof von mir - hab den Fehler... Ich hatte sowohl den 3.13 JConnector als auch den neuen 5.0beta installiert - parallel... Und da is dann wohl was im Browser schief gelaufen... Jetzt geht's - also zumindest der Datenbankverbindungsaufbau


----------

